# essential oils in sunlight, how??



## BodyOdorProblem (Nov 13, 2014)

So I was in boots today (uk shop) and something occured to me. Alot of products contain essential oils and are stored directly in the sunlight. I've been trying to make my own essential oil deodorant which I would be using in my hair since I have alot of scalp odor but I often wonder wouldn't the oils break down in the sunlight if i go out??? How can these products have essential oils in them and be stored in clear containers???? 

I mean for example shower gels, soaps and other products.

is there some kind of chemical which stops oils from breaking down in sunlight???? I'm willing to use it if there is thats why I ask.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 13, 2014)

"...How can these products have essential oils in them and be stored in clear containers???? ..."

These products shouldn't be stored in sunlight. Just because someone DOES, doesn't mean it's the best thing to do.

If you want to prevent the UV in sunlight from breaking down EOs in a scalp product, you probably need to give strong thought to wearing a hat.


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Nov 14, 2014)

DeeAnna said:


> "...How can these products have essential oils in them and be stored in clear containers???? ..."
> 
> These products shouldn't be stored in sunlight. Just because someone DOES, doesn't mean it's the best thing to do.
> 
> If you want to prevent the UV in sunlight from breaking down EOs in a scalp product, you probably need to give strong thought to wearing a hat.



Can I just ask if I make a solution of citric acid and water will it breakdown in the sunlight???? or will the sunlight cause it to go rancid??? how long will this take??

sorry to be annoying.


----------



## Susie (Nov 14, 2014)

Citric acid is not an essential oil.  Neither is water.  And neither are oil to go rancid, either.  I am not sure what you hope to accomplish with just citric acid and water, though.

And maybe I need to get this straight in my mind...you are hoping to make or buy a product with essential oils that you are afraid to use on your hair and then to go out into the sunlight?  Or are you afraid of using a product with EOs that has already been stored in the sunlight?

If it is the former, I would not worry about it.  The amount of time the product will be on your hair while you are in the sunlight should not be nearly enough to cause a problem unless it is one that causes photosensitivity.  If that is the case, choose a different one.  You will, after all, be washing your hair on a regular basis to remove the EOs and reapply fresh, yes?

If it is the latter, just don't buy the products that are exposed to sunlight.  Ask the proprietor to sell you one that has not been out in the sun.  I assure you, they have had stranger requests.   If it is you making them, don't store your EOs in the sun or the products.  It takes nothing more complicated than a cardboard box to provide a dark place for EOs.  Until I got a permanent place for my soaping supplies, that is exactly how I stored mine.


----------



## BodyOdorProblem (Nov 14, 2014)

Susie said:


> Citric acid is not an essential oil.  Neither is water.  And neither are oil to go rancid, either.  I am not sure what you hope to accomplish with just citric acid and water, though.
> 
> And maybe I need to get this straight in my mind...you are hoping to make or buy a product with essential oils that you are afraid to use on your hair and then to go out into the sunlight?  Or are you afraid of using a product with EOs that has already been stored in the sunlight?
> 
> ...



sorry I should have made myself more clear. I know citric acid is not an essential oil I am planning on making a deodorant roll on with just distilled water, citric acid and essential oils. I have found citric acid works as a good deodorant for me since the acid kills bad bacteria on the skin. I'm wondering though does the deodorant work on my scalp I can't really smell myself so I need to know if citric acid and water go bad in the sun.


----------



## DeeAnna (Nov 14, 2014)

Susie is right about the citric acid and water. That simple mixture is most likely safe in sunlight. You say, however, that this mixture will also include EOs as well. Some of them CAN break down in the presence of UV and may also break down in the presence of acid. The breakdown products of those EOs may be photosensitizing or photoirritant. As to whether they WILL break down nor not, I really don't know. I'd do skin-patch testing and, until you know, I'd also wear a hat.


----------

